# Cherry Wood Finish



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Howdy Gang,

I'm just about to finish a cherry wall mirror/shelf/drawer unit. As far as finish goes I'm leaning toward a oil or wax finish (linseed oil or carnuba wax). I'm wondering what the general thought is about these choices and would like to hear any recommendations.

Thank so much,

K. Plante


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just make sure you use a boiled linseed oil product, not raw linseed oil. For a silky-smooth finish, you can go ahead and also apply wax after the oil cures.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

It really depends on the look and the protection you want to get. I routinely use boiled linseed oil on my cherry projects to "tone" the wood and give it a slightly aged appearance. I then topcoat with either shellac or oil base poly for protection and to give it a gloss appearance.

Wax and blo will give the raw wood a soft luster but neither will add any surface protection to the wood. That is my main concern with using either of these products as the finish for a project. But I really do not see an overwhelming reason to provide surface protection for a hall mirror.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been having great results on cherry with Liberton Finishing Oil. It produces all the great "pop" of BLO or the other oils but also (after 4-5 coats) finishes with a nice gloss top coat. It's a little pricey but for a small project it's not too bad. If you try it, I'm sure you will love the results.


----------

